# H:Dwarfs W:Any Offers



## municipal (May 11, 2011)

I have a dwarf force i'm wanting to sell for any offers the list of what i have is : 

army book 
43 warriors W GW 
20 quarelers 
10 slayers 
1 Gyrocopter (metal) (there is no flying base  ) 
2 runesmith's 
1 dwarf lord W Shield berears 
1 cannon W crew 
3 Battlefoam's (each carries 40 miniatures) 

Everything is undercoated black a few warriors and quarellers are painted to a pretty good standard and also the gyrocopter is part painted but easily strippable. 


PM me with offers 

thanks


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Might try Midge913 he might be looking for more stunties.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Not interested in much really, got most of the core and specials for the army. Would be interested in the lord with shield bearers if it is the current model. What would you be asking for that?


----------

